# 2013 Rogue revs high with little power when headlights turned on (New to forum)



## LSUMurse (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello all, I am new to the forum as this is my parents' vehicle that I am trying to work on. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

The transmission was replaced about a year ago due to overheating and causing it to slip. About three weeks ago my folks told me it would rev high and has little power when they turned on the headlights at night. It was due to be serviced and still under warranty so they took it back to the tranny shop and had them look at it. They replaced a sensor within the transmission (mom was not sure of the name) and said it was good to go. Problem persisted. They said it had to be due to something outside the tranny. Check engine code is P0705 Transmission Range Sensor. It appears (through google searches) that this is the Neutral Safety Switch/Range sensor. It does not start in drive and starts fine in neutral or park. 

I found a thread on another site that a person had similar issues with the P0705 code and Nissan diagnosed it as corroded tail light connections. He cleaned the connections and it seemed to have fixed his problem.

Any suggestions?


----------

